# Simple Truths



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

http://www.greatquotesmovie.com/ :tea:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wonderful! I loved it.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Wonderful! I loved it.


Me too!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing, Diane.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Am I safe?? I'm IN the Coffee Shop...see my icons? :tea::tea::tea:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Now THAT was good!

Thanks!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Am I safe?? I'm IN the Coffee Shop...see my icons? :tea::tea::tea:











another Simple truth.....

you guys DO know that here in the Netherland.....

you don't go to the Coffee-Shop for COFFEE.....


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

...my husband is stuck in the 60's...he told me all about that!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

That was great. So many that I wanted to remember and comment on, then another would come along making me think..oh, THAT one rocks!! 

Love it, thanks!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

imamurph said:


> http://www.greatquotesmovie.com/ :tea:


Pretty wise people  That was nice to read.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> you guys DO know that here in the Netherland.....
> 
> you don't go to the Coffee-Shop for COFFEE.....


I've got to hear about this one........


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I've got to hear about this one........


You don't know about Dutch coffee-shops?

well, we're kinda notorious for it.... In our coffee-shops, the smoke kinda smells very sickening sweet.... (I don't smoke at all just FYI) In Coffee-shops you go to buy weed....cannabis, stuff you put in your sigarette, it's called soft-drugs... Here in the Netherlands it's allowed to possess a small amount of "grass" for personal use.... as it is also known to be an effective painkiller for people with M.S. and such....
The Dutch government allows softdrug in a certain amount so they can control it better.... However, the hypocrisy of it all is, that coffee shops are allowed to sell it, but not buy it, and you're only allowed to grow like 3 cannabis plants for personal use....

It's an whole other issue than the original thread, so only if ppl are interested I will elaborate on it in another OT thread here in the "Coffee-shop"....as living in Maastricht, right between german and belgium border, makes you see different results of dutch rulings..... our Maastricht Mayor is being very visionary about it and enforcing government to take action and look at the bigger picture....look at it more from a european point of view.... 
Our county is run over by belgian, french and german buyers, having terrible wild west scene because of illegal drug runners....but then when maastricht wants to move the legal Coffee-shops more towards the borders in remote areas belgium and germany make a big fuss.....

But if they put factories right next to the border we are not allowed to make a fuss!?

as you see, it's quite a big issue..... and I'll stop now, as I could go on for ever hahahaha


----------

